# Any Chance Of A New, Larger Jupiter II



## actias

Moebius Any Chance Of Seeing A New Jupiter II? I know that Polar Lights did a J2 as well as a few garage kit companies which is why I am asking. With so many versions (not all with the best quality without major resculpting), would it be profitable to have another one made available. Especially after seeing your seaview MASTERPIECE!!!!!!! It would be nice to see a larger more accurate J2 (say 16 to 24" range) then the Polar Lights.:wave:


----------



## KINGZILLA

Would be great,I second that.


----------



## spindrift

I think the new Jupiter 2 kit would be a natural progression as the next BIG kit from Moebius after the Seaview. I think a larger pricier Flying Sub would NOT be the way to go next- I think Frank realizes that. The Jupiter 2 would be just as big a seller as the Seaview appears to be, I think it will be the big 2009 kit!
Gary


----------



## Admiral Nelson

If they get any bigger I'll have to turn my garage into a model showroom.


----------



## Old_McDonald

I agree,  I think 18 inches wide is fine.


----------



## actias

Turning the garage into a model display room is not so bad, especially considering it is better then having a room full of empty beer bottles on display


----------



## Moebius

We're looking at it. Nothing started at this point, so many other things in between. If it were to happen, it would be over a year from now, more like 18 months. Too many kits to look at doing, so little time...


----------



## Opus Penguin

Please definitely consider it. I would love to see an 18" J2 as soon as possible!


----------



## Ignatz

A bigger J2 would be great! But given the opportunity, I would love to see a craft that has yet to be made into a styrene kit. Maybe the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage or the Icarus from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## djnick66

I'd love a Jupiter 2 in any standard modelling scale. 1/48 or 1/32 woudl be great. Sure 1/24 is nice but is that really practical? A good 1/48 kit could even include a couple accessories like a Chariot or Space Pod. And please give it some figures. And not just the Robot, cool as he is.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Opus Penguin said:


> Please definitely consider it. I would love to see an 18" J2 as soon as possible!


Moebius, I'm good for at least 2 if the kit is offered.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old_McDonald

Ignatz said:


> A bigger J2 would be great! But given the opportunity, I would love to see a craft that has yet to be made into a styrene kit. Maybe the Proteus from Fantastic Voyage or the Icarus from Planet of the Apes.


Does anyone know what the back half of the Icarus looks like. I think all we saw was the forward capsule sticking out of the water which is surely too short to house the beds and then the engine.

I could go for either of these too, but the J2 is the closest to my heart. PL just didn't do a good job on their's or offer any decent decals.


----------



## John P

Certainly no _bigger _than 18"

Heck, I haven't even built my PL one yet!


----------



## woof359

only time i saw it was on the flat bed in the third movie, just a rounded hull in the back.


----------



## ClubTepes

spindrift said:


> I think the new Jupiter 2 kit would be a natural progression as the next BIG kit from Moebius after the Seaview. I think a larger pricier Flying Sub would NOT be the way to go next- I think Frank realizes that.


Oh I wouldn't say that.

The J2 has been done to death. (ok not really, but I always wanted to say that about somebody elses favorite subject). 

But how about something that hasn't been done at all like a WOTW martian war machine from the G.P. film.
In 1/48 or 1/32.


----------



## spindrift

Irwin Allen stuff and Lost in Space are good sellers apparently- I would think A Jupiter 2 is a must for a kit producer. Look at how much talk (and passionate talk at that!)is generated by that ship. You would have 'em lined up for a new larger kit.
However I would love to see a large WOTW war machine, too! Fantastic design!
Yes I forgot about the Icarus- that is one ship I must have in styrene. The back part of the ship is a mystery and can be made up- as long as it is logical in design and looks cool I would be happy! 
Gary


----------



## Y3a

How about TWO Jupiter 2 subjects for us purists? ONE with straight sides, and the set interior, and 'different' landing gear, possibly with a crash site diorama that the model could be set into. It could have that 'beauty ring' around it and could have the Chariot tracks and maybe a cyclops footprint on one edge. All the "IT MUST HAVE AN INTERIOR" folks would have a correct hull to go with THAT interior. The second would match the 4 foot SPFX model with the curved sides and operating landing gear, with NO INTERIOR but what that SPFX model used. 

I really don't see a reason to do yet another compromise Jupiter 2, which has been done in 12", 16/16.5" and 24" sizes. Wasting the effort to just re-hash an incorrect model seems like a bad idea. Look how well Moebius did with the Seaview. The Jupiter 2 should be handled in like fashion. 

Polar lights Jupiter 2 was compromised for the sake of an interior. The lower level is a different scale than the upper deck. The lower hull shape was compromised too. 

The Lunar models kits varied from a fairly close hull on the 16 inch models to waaaaaay off on the 24 inch model. The interiors all looked wrong somehow....because the scale of the set was different than the SPFX model. 

I have a 4 foot hull so I know what it SHOULD look like, and I have NO PLANS to mess it up with some 'close-but-no-cigar' interior. I'll do mine like the original 4 foot SPFX. model.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

That's a great Idea, But don't believe It would happen.

I think what we would get from Frank Is an 18" Version of the 4' Jupiter Two.

I agree about the lower deck being a Bad Idea On the Polar Lights kit, Although some guys really did a nice job on it. Based on what Moebius did with the Seaview, It would have a Upper Deck and Possibly Two different style Viewport frames.One production and one Pilot version.

Personally I would like the Gemini 12 version, I like the larger Viewport, Shape of the hull etc..

But forget about the lower deck, and have the hardware for the landing gear to Raise and lower.

Regards
BP


----------



## Y3a

I don't think it would be practical to make the gear function/move/retract by any motor or whatever, but it would be nice if it could be made with movable parts so you could have it up, down and the pads adjusted to the terrain and the pad doors slid out of the way.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Y3a said:


> I don't think it would be practical to make the gear function/move/retract by any motor or whatever, but it would be nice if it could be made with movable parts so you could have it up, down and the pads adjusted to the terrain and the pad doors slid out of the way.


 
*YES:thumbsup:*


----------



## JPhil123

beatlepaul said:


> That's a great Idea, But don't believe It would happen.
> 
> I think what we would get from Frank Is an 18" Version of the 4' Jupiter Two.
> 
> I agree about the lower deck being a Bad Idea On the Polar Lights kit, Although some guys really did a nice job on it. Based on what Moebius did with the Seaview, It would have a Upper Deck and Possibly Two different style Viewport frames.One production and one Pilot version.
> 
> Personally I would like the Gemini 12 version, I like the larger Viewport, Shape of the hull etc..
> 
> But forget about the lower deck, and have the hardware for the landing gear to Raise and lower.
> 
> Regards
> BP


Beatlepaul,

I would like a Jupiter 2 and a Gemini XII too. I've posted many times specifically about a Gemini XII, and I think both versions could be successful...

I would like to see an 18 inch Jupiter 2 for sure (the popular version) and, perhaps, a 12 inch Gemini XII version (maybe as a kit that would offer a complete Gemini XII, but that would also come with a first season planet base so the builder has the option of building up a crashsite or an inflight pilot version). I seriously doubt whether the Gemini XII would even become a kit, but maybe if wide interest was expressed and the kit was planned and executed in such a way so as to offer builders such display options, it could stand on its own. I'd consider (for myself) displaying a Moebius Jupiter 2 and a pilot episode style crashsite Gemini XII scene.

Whatever else is actually planned, I'm sure it will be fantastic anyhow.

Jim


----------



## JohnGuard

does anyone know, is there a drawing or someones model that comes the closest to a "correct" J2 with both decks?


----------



## g_xii

JohnGuard said:


> does anyone know, is there a drawing or someones model that comes the closest to a "correct" J2 with both decks?


There can't be. When you compare the physical size of the lower set with the outer dimensions of the Jupiter 2 hull, there is really no way to match the two up. Then you would need the *THIRD* level -- how are you going to fit this down in the fusion core??? :











Only in the Irwin Allen universe can you jam sooooo much technology into such a little ship.

But wait ... there was always Dr. Who ...!!!

--Henry!


----------



## Dar

^^^To be fair the power core level was seen in only one episode and for a short time. All other episodes just refered to two levels and the power core was on the second level. Dont know why many just dont consider the "3rd level" a continuity error and just move on. 





JohnGuard said:


> does anyone know, is there a drawing or someones model that comes the closest to a "correct" J2 with both decks?


Heres a pic of a good representation of the two levels. Some rescaling of the interior to exterior relationship (very little) must be done but this is the nicest that I have seen.

From the Jupiter 2 propulsion specifications guide.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-m...75148/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_3?ie=UTF8&index=3






There are many more pics in the actual book. Very nicely done and it all fits very well. I think it would be a shame if we didnt get the option for a second level. If the second level was left out of the kit I probably wouldnt be interested in getting one.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Since the Jupiter II was already done by PL I doubt a new one is coming anytime if at all. The TV Seaview, Pod and Chariot will sell well since they have never been done before. But since the J2 is nothing new, even though flawed, the bottom line is a profit for Moebius. I may be wrong but that's my opinion. However, I would love a new J2 so count me in.


----------



## Y3a

I just want the work they do to be for something correct, not another rehash of something WRONG. I've never been a settler and I'm not starting now. I HAVE a 4 foot hull that IS correct. With everything working, the inside area for 'scenery' is small. I have decided on a jackshaft system to work the gear and pad doors. Takes up minimal space, has LOTS of torque and will stay in position with the power off. My fusion core clearance is 2 inches, and 3" for the bubble and cockpit lighting module. I wil be removing the upper door outline, which wasn't on the HERO, and also removing the Pod doors and re adding the chariot ramp. The support wires will attach inside and to the sides of the landing gear wells. Those hatches on top will allow acess for fixing any horrid equipment failures. (Plannin' fer da worst)


----------



## JPhil123

Admiral Nelson said:


> Since the Jupiter II was already done by PL I doubt a new one is coming anytime if at all. The TV Seaview, Pod and Chariot will sell well since they have never been done before. But since the J2 is nothing new, even though flawed, the bottom line is a profit for Moebius. I may be wrong but that's my opinion. However, I would love a new J2 so count me in.


Admiral Nelson,

You may be right. On the other hand, if flawed or very expensive kits have been all that has been available (not even counting where extensive bashing was necessary to deliver a reasonably close replica), that may be enough for Moebius to consider a Jupiter 2 that is:

A) more accurate (than, say the PL Jupiter 2), and 
B) reasonably priced (And price may be able to be kept down by doing a good exterior and good upper deck; and by simply not even bothering with the extra cost of developing and including lower deck interior details that cannot ever be in sync with the upper deck anyway).

If you are right, then perhaps Moebius may consider something different like the Gemini XII, which is also the flight version, or other LIS vehicles.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Y3a said:


> I just want the work they do to be for something correct, not another rehash of something WRONG. I've never been a settler and I'm not starting now. I HAVE a 4 foot hull that IS correct. With everything working, the inside area for 'scenery' is small. I have decided on a jackshaft system to work the gear and pad doors. Takes up minimal space, has LOTS of torque and will stay in position with the power off. My fusion core clearance is 2 inches, and 3" for the bubble and cockpit lighting module. I wil be removing the upper door outline, which wasn't on the HERO, and also removing the Pod doors and re adding the chariot ramp. The support wires will attach inside and to the sides of the landing gear wells. Those hatches on top will allow acess for fixing any horrid equipment failures. (Plannin' fer da worst)


Any pictures?


----------



## Old_McDonald

Admiral Nelson said:


> Since the Jupiter II was already done by PL I doubt a new one is coming anytime if at all. The TV Seaview, Pod and Chariot will sell well since *they have never been done before*. But since the J2 is nothing new, even though flawed, the bottom line is a profit for Moebius. I may be wrong but that's my opinion. However, I would love a new J2 so count me in.


 The Seaview had been done before, in both the 4 and 8 window versions. Monsters in Motion has a resin kit.
Still, the Seaview was not done WELL by either kits or the vacu-formed kits as well. The Moebius kit is a really well engineered kit. I'd like to see an equally as well kit of the TOS Jupiter II of a resonable size with an accurate interior.
It seems logical to do it now to complete the LIS lineup but I realize Moebius is working on other kits. So, I'll patiently wait and hope.


----------



## StarshipClass

Call me crazy :drunk: but I'd love to see a model of the straight-sided exterior mock-up with legs and no real interior seen in "The Derelict" and a few other episodes. If it were big enough, you could have the rear lower hatch open for the Moebius version of the chariot driving out of it. :thumbsup:

Also, if the dimensions were close enough, maybe it could have some alternate parts (interior stuff as well) to do the studio version.


----------



## actias

Wow! I'm glad I posted that question. I'm learning more about the differences in the studio miniatures (and why the other kits have accuracy problems) then I ever expected. Thanks guys! 

It sounds reasonable that if the shape and layout of the lower deck sets could never match the exterior shape of the ship, (without changing its curvature ) then those decks should be eliminated from any model made to be accurate to a filming miniature. So apparently we have been getting ***IDEALIZED*** versions of the J2 from model companies that have done this subject in the past. All the more reason for Moebius to make an accurate version. Assuming there is a demand for it. We can wish our hearts out on any particular subject but common sense dictates that if he can't profit from it, then it won't happen (and rightfully so).

I personally would love to see a model around 18" in diameter with a nice main level interior. If anything had to be changed to make the set accurate to the external shape, I'd rather see the fudging done on the set. That way what you see externally (flight sequences) on screen, is what you see externally on the model.:thumbsup:


----------



## JPhil123

actias said:


> Wow! I'm glad I posted that question. I'm learning more about the differences in the studio miniatures (and why the other kits have accuracy problems) then I ever expected. Thanks guys!
> 
> It sounds reasonable that if the shape and layout of the lower deck sets could never match the exterior shape of the ship, (without changing its curvature ) then those decks should be eliminated from any model made to be accurate to a filming miniature. So apparently we have been getting ***IDEALIZED*** versions of the J2 from model companies that have done this subject in the past. All the more reason for Moebius to make an accurate version. Assuming there is a demand for it. We can wish our hearts out on any particular subject but common sense dictates that if he can't profit from it, then it won't happen (and rightfully so).
> 
> I personally would love to see a model around 18" in diameter with a nice main level interior. If anything had to be changed to make the set accurate to the external shape, I'd rather see the fudging done on the set. That way what you see externally (flight sequences) on screen, is what you see externally on the model.:thumbsup:



Hello...

Well, I'd like both a Jupiter 2 and a Gemini XII, but as far as the style of Jupiter 2 I would like to see if there ever is a kit is an 18-inch resembling the one seen inside "The Derelict" episode. The shot of the Jupiter 2 touching down inside the alien ship is inspiring....and the "scrim" behind the miniature figures seems to add, rather than detract, from the miniature.

Jim


----------



## bert model maker

Here's my Polar lights Jupiter 2 with both upper and lower decks detailed and corrections made to interior areas.

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=548


----------



## bert model maker

Count me in for a larger Jupiter 2 from Moebius !

[


----------



## StarshipClass

JPhil123 said:


> Hello...
> 
> Well, I'd like both a Jupiter 2 and a Gemini XII, but as far as the style of Jupiter 2 I would like to see if there ever is a kit is an 18-inch resembling the one seen inside "The Derelict" episode. The shot of the Jupiter 2 touching down inside the alien ship is inspiring....and the "scrim" behind the miniature figures seems to add, rather than detract, from the miniature.
> 
> Jim


Was that the four-footer?

I personally prefer the full sized mock-up from that episode which I believe was also used for some scenes shortly after their first crash where you can see the underside of the J2 in front.


----------



## Y3a

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Was that the four-footer?


Yes it was. The Derelict SPFX shots were done on the Fantastic Voyage 'brain
set. The stuff draped all around was brain cells or something.


----------



## Opus Penguin

With the Polar Lights J2 becoming more rare and harder to find I sure hope Moebius does this one and does it soon. A larger one would be great, and I would sure be willing to lose the lower deck in order to put in the landing gear assembly. I am even okay with a studio version with the scrim behind the main flight control panel. The Derelict version was very nice. Hopefully we will see this in the 18 months Moebius mentioned. I'd hate to have to wait even longer. I am hoping he mentions it a s a kit for next year this October.


----------



## StarshipClass

How big would a 1/24th scale version of the live action set J2 or the full scale exterior mock-up be?


----------



## Y3a

two feet across for the 48 foot Set.


----------



## djnick66

Y3a said:


> two feet across for the 48 foot Set.


Thats not that big. A kit could also have a pre-cut vac hull and injection molded everything else. Thats how IMEX did their giant 1/16 scale V-2 missile with full interior. There are some big vac airplane kits done the same way... injection details and vac wings, etc.


----------



## flyingfrets

djnick66 said:


> Thats not that big. A kit could also have a pre-cut vac hull and injection molded everything else. Thats how IMEX did their giant 1/16 scale V-2 missile with full interior. There are some big vac airplane kits done the same way... injection details and vac wings, etc.


Forget vac formed hulls for the Jupiter II!!! You ever try assembling a Lunar Kit?!!? *NOT* fun. Besides, the compound curves of the JII don't lend themselves to being vac-u-formed accurately.


----------



## bert model maker

AMEN FRETS !!!!! not a happy experience is it ? ! I know, I've done 2.


----------



## djnick66

flyingfrets said:


> Forget vac formed hulls for the Jupiter II!!! You ever try assembling a Lunar Kit?!!? *NOT* fun. Besides, the compound curves of the JII don't lend themselves to being vac-u-formed accurately.


Actually I have built a lot of vac kits of all types (including a big 1/72 vac destroyer from Combat Models (they make Lunar look like Tamiya).

The problems with the Lunar kit can be alleviated a lot by how the kit is engineered overall, etc. Lunar had poor engineering... hence poor construction.

The contours of the hull can me molded in any method. Its not that complicated eihter compared to a ship hull or big airplane fusilage. 

Lunar is NOT the gold standard in vac modelling and if your sole experiences with vac kits are based on Lunars J2 then you really have missed the boat there. They made some really rank kits. I bought my J2 sometime in the early 90s.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I had a Lunar Models version and gave it away after holding on to it for quite a few years. It was just too difficult a kit and turned me off vac kits. I am willing to reconsider if I saw better quality.


----------



## djnick66

Opus Penguin said:


> I had a Lunar Models version and gave it away after holding on to it for quite a few years. It was just too difficult a kit and turned me off vac kits. I am willing to reconsider if I saw better quality.


A well done, pre cut vac hull with injection molded stiffeners and joiners would be much easier than trying to blend together a pizza cut thing like the Polar Lights C57... Now if the hull could be injection molded on halves then thats fine... but no pizza slice construction!


----------



## Seaview

djnick66 said:


> ... I bought my J2 sometime in the early 90s.


The quality of construction definitly improved; I got one of the first that Mike Evans made in the early 90's, and I got one of the very last ones that Randy Jarrett made last winter. It was STILL difficult, but much easier to hold together.
Now I need to keep my eye on ez-Bay to find an unbuilt (revised) interior for it one of these days. :hat:


----------



## seaQuest

flyingfrets said:


> Forget vac formed hulls for the Jupiter II!!! You ever try assembling a Lunar Kit?!!? *NOT* fun. Besides, the compound curves of the JII don't lend themselves to being vac-u-formed accurately.


Yes, I did!

I assembled Mike Evans' first vac-form offering, and I HATED it! I actually ended up throwing it away!

Just my two cents, but people seem to want an "accurate" J2 with interior, but we all know full well that this would be impossible due to the set sizees vs. the sizes of the miniatures. Trying to get an accurate J2 kit with interior would be like building a TARDIS with accurate, full interior.:freak:

Polar Lights made a damn good compromise kit, and it's still a benchmark in kit design, IMHO.


----------



## Y3a

I tried to get a "late model" 16 inch job, but nobody wanted to sell theirs.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

seaQuest said:


> Yes, I did!
> 
> I assembled Mike Evans' first vac-form offering, and I HATED it! I actually ended up throwing it away!
> 
> Just my two cents, but people seem to want an "accurate" J2 with interior, but we all know full well that this would be impossible due to the set sizees vs. the sizes of the miniatures. Trying to get an accurate J2 kit with interior would be like building a TARDIS with accurate, full interior.:freak:
> 
> Polar Lights made a damn good compromise kit, and it's still a benchmark in kit design, IMHO.


Speaking of benches, the only thing I never understood about the PL J-2 was the bench seats.


----------



## scotpens

seaQuest said:


> . . . Polar Lights made a damn good compromise kit, and it's still a benchmark in kit design, IMHO.


The Polar Lights J2 is an excellent kit for what it is. I just don't think they should have attempted to include the lower level. I mean, the believability of the design is somewhat compromised when the crew would have to shrink themselves to half their normal size to fit in the living quarters.


----------



## Dar

scotpens said:


> The Polar Lights J2 is an excellent kit for what it is. I just don't think they should have attempted to include the lower level. I mean, the believability of the design is somewhat compromised when the crew would have to shrink themselves to half their normal size to fit in the living quarters.



They could have done a better job at the rescaling. Their is no reason that a new accurate hull model could not be produced with both levels. The interior could be rescaled but still be have an accurate representation of the exterior of J2.(with options to do the filming minature interior as well) 

Yes the figures will be a little smaller in relation to the J2 to opposed to the series. The upper level will have to be moved slightly to accomodate an equal lower level. Look at the link I provided earlier in the thread. There were some nice drawings produced of the ship with both levels. It required minimal rescaling and is very believable. I think Moebius can do a nice representation.


----------



## bert model maker

I think a new ,larger Jupiter 2 would be perfect, It could have a very detailed "upper" deck and no lower deck, to leave room for retractable landing gear and Lighting for the fusion core and upper deck. This is one kit I would be VERY EXCITED to have !!! I would like it to be larger than the polar lights Jupiter 2. How big would it need to be in order for it to be in scale with the space pod & chariot Moebius is producing ?


----------



## Y3a

DAR says:

"Their is no reason that a new accurate hull model could not be produced with both levels. The interior could be rescaled but still be have an accurate representation of the exterior of J2."


"ReScaling" will make it WRONG on the inside. Why put forth the effort to make something YOU KNOW IS WRONG??? You can already get WRONG Jupiter 2 interiors from BOTH Lunar models and Polar Lights. The Set version of the Jupiter 2 with it's flat sides should have the interior. Compromise does NOT make it Accurate.


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> . . . The Set version of the Jupiter 2 with it's flat sides should have the interior. Compromise does NOT make it Accurate.


That's one version I'd like to see. The floor level should also be below the saucer edge. I realize that this would be further impinging on the space for the lower deck but then I say _fergit the lower deck!_ 

If it were a diorama, all you'd need would be the "ring" that the saucer sat on.


----------



## djnick66

Y3a said:


> DAR says:
> "ReScaling" will make it WRONG on the inside. Why put forth the effort to make something YOU KNOW IS WRONG??? You can already get WRONG Jupiter 2 interiors from BOTH Lunar models and Polar Lights. The Set version of the Jupiter 2 with it's flat sides should have the interior. Compromise does NOT make it Accurate.



Well this is the same issue as the Seaview interior. There are various filming miniatures for the outside of the J2 that differ in proportions and shape, at least two full size mock ups that differ, and then the interior set, which was reworked from the pilot to the first season and then again later on... So ANY representation will have to be a compromise somewhere. Its not like there was one, real, full size, Jupiter 2 with all the hardware, levels, details and fetures that can be directly measured for a kit.

Having ANY halfway decent kit in injection molded styrene is better than nothing. Aftermarket sets will fill in any niche areas. 

I would rather have a good exterior model, with landing gear, landing gear wells, and a basic but "accurate" upper deck area (that you see through the windows or door). I would be more disappointed if a bogus lower level was stuffed inside at the expense of the landing gear (like the PL version).

Also, if the kit interior was designed with more seperate parts modification would be easier for the individual modeller. Like the molded benches on the PL kit suck if you want to model the initial J2 interior without seats, or want correct flight seats for the standard interior.


----------



## Dar

Y3a said:


> DAR says:
> 
> "Their is no reason that a new accurate hull model could not be produced with both levels. The interior could be rescaled but still be have an accurate representation of the exterior of J2."
> 
> 
> "ReScaling" will make it WRONG on the inside. Why put forth the effort to make something YOU KNOW IS WRONG??? You can already get WRONG Jupiter 2 interiors from BOTH Lunar models and Polar Lights. The Set version of the Jupiter 2 with it's flat sides should have the interior. Compromise does NOT make it Accurate.




Well thats just it. Since the sets and all the exterior models did not match each other it wont be right if you use those dimensions. I would still like to have something that is a nice representation of the ship with both levels. I know it wont be exact and some compromises would have to be made. I can handle some innaccuracy. When I said accurate I meant it as if it had been scaled correctly in the first place. Something that is believable. 

I know you are against any interior but as I said an option for the filming minature could be included as well, giving you an accurate representation of that ship.


----------



## djnick66

Its funny how you can make a model that is "WRONG" of something that never existed in one complete, full size, fully detailed, inside and out form. 

Like how could you fit the Space Pod and Chariot inside the lower level of the Jupiter 2 in the first place. Plus fuel tanks, engines, living quarters, galley, robot dock, etc. You couldnt fit all that stuff in a big size storage shed let alone a relatively small flying saucer. Its not like there is a lot of usable room in a saucer that comes to a point around the edge.


----------



## John P

A big J2 with no interior would be WRONG in itself. Considering it's probably the sci fi ship with the biggest windows in comparison to overall size. Even as a 10-year-old I'd see the model with the scrim inside the window and think "what the hell is _that_? Where's the interior? We never see that screen thing in the inside shots! What, is Judy getting dressed behind it?"


----------



## JohnGuard

there is no correct J2, right?

i guess it's all about what you want in yours.

lower deck, no lower deck. accurate flight deck with landing gear.

space for Chariot and Space Pod

every drawing or model i have ever seen comes up short in one way or the other. 

the only correct J2 is the one "you" want to see


----------



## Y3a

Dar said:


> I know you are against any interior but as I said an option for the filming minature could be included as well, giving you an accurate representation of that ship.



Mmmmmmmmm.............. NO. 

I said the INTERIOR BELONGS IN THE FLAT SIDED JUPITER 2.

Adding an interior to a model that didn't have one (whereas the flat sided one DID) would make it WRONG. 

Since the model represented a 60 foot diameter ship, and the set was 48 feet, Tell me again what your definition of ACCURATE is.

Why can't you accept the "FACT" that there were 2 jupiter 2's? A smaller flat sided one with interior, and a curved sided one with just the cockpit and a scrim. If you like the curved sided one, also accept the scrim as part of that version. if you like the set interior, then accept that it will have straight sides.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I could accept the scrim. I could also accept just the upper level and empty space below for the landing gears. I just wanna see a bigger J2 

However, I am not fond of the flat sided one, so it might be cool to have a kit that allows both if possible.


----------



## Y3a

Since I have one of the 4 foot jobs, I'm happy. With some of this years tax return bucks I'll get those legs done! Mine will be as accurate as I can make THAT ONE. Scrim interior so I can get the working gear n stuff. That being typed... I think the best shot would be the flat sided version with both decks and that 'different' look of the Live set. It could be placed into a display base that hid the lower level, gear and all, but would have the camp site, chariot tracks and even a cyclops footprint! 

I always thought the Chariot was put together after they landed.


----------



## kit-junkie

I have to ask: What in the _world_ does one do with a four foot Jupiter 2 after it's complete?!


----------



## Y3a

well.......... more than a few folks HAVE them and never had the time/money/know-how/access to the right tools/guts to actually FINISH theirs.

Many stop before the gear part, just making flying or pure static model.

I don't have those limitations(said in David Merriman style) and will display it on a scaled up Launch tower(based on the TSDS Kit). The model will be designed to hang from 3 steel wires and be capable of the same things the original SPFX model did in "The Derelict" episode. I'll drag it to some sci-fi shows and have already been invited to get it 'filmed' by NASA-TV taking off in from of their green screen.


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> two feet across for the 48 foot Set.


Thanks! Good info!

Was the exterior mock up saucer with legs the same size?


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> I don't have those limitations(said in David Merriman style) and will display it on a scaled up Launch tower(based on the TSDS Kit). The model will be designed to hang from 3 steel wires and be capable of the same things the original SPFX model did in "The Derelict" episode. I'll drag it to some sci-fi shows and have already been invited to get it 'filmed' by NASA-TV taking off in from of their green screen.


That sounds ultra-cool! You've got to post the results on YouTube or something!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dar

Y3a said:


> Mmmmmmmmm.............. NO.
> 
> I said the INTERIOR BELONGS IN THE FLAT SIDED JUPITER 2.
> 
> Adding an interior to a model that didn't have one (whereas the flat sided one DID) would make it WRONG.
> 
> Since the model represented a 60 foot diameter ship, and the set was 48 feet, Tell me again what your definition of ACCURATE is.
> 
> Why can't you accept the "FACT" that there were 2 jupiter 2's? A smaller flat sided one with interior, and a curved sided one with just the cockpit and a scrim. If you like the curved sided one, also accept the scrim as part of that version. if you like the set interior, then accept that it will have straight sides.




I can accept the fact. I know the shows sets had straight walls. I understand that the set and model are different scale. All I am saying is I would like as full a jupiter 2 within the context of the show as possible. 

The interior could be stretched to fit those dimensions. 

I dont want an accurate studio model interior with scrim or a model of the set as it existed in reality. I want a model that has an accurate exterior and a slightly modified and scaled interior that could fit within. It can be done. 

You want a studio model with the scrim.(which was nowhere to be seen in the interior of the sets) Which is fine. Again I dont see the big deal. A model could be made with both options.

Now as for the scrim and cockpit that you would like for your version. If you want to get very "technical and accurate" there should be minimal to no detail to the cockpit instruments since we never saw them. Right? But I would bet my bottom dollar that you would put it there with more detail then was originally there.


----------



## kit-junkie

Y3a said:


> well.......... more than a few folks HAVE them and never had the time/money/know-how/access to the right tools/guts to actually FINISH theirs.
> 
> Many stop before the gear part, just making flying or pure static model.
> 
> I don't have those limitations(said in David Merriman style) and will display it on a scaled up Launch tower(based on the TSDS Kit). The model will be designed to hang from 3 steel wires and be capable of the same things the original SPFX model did in "The Derelict" episode. I'll drag it to some sci-fi shows and have already been invited to get it 'filmed' by NASA-TV taking off in from of their green screen.


I was just curious. A four foot disk is pretty substantial. What are some of the "stoppers" in the process? I'm curious why it is so difficult to build.


----------



## The Old Man

ClubTepes said:


> But how about something that hasn't been done at all like a WOTW martian war machine from the G.P. film.
> In 1/48 or 1/32.


Well, it was _almost_ done once. Aurora had it on their "to do" list but dropped the project. I have an article by Andy Yankus, who was a biggie at Aurora, that confirms that statement.
I _think_ that the model had reached prototype status before being dropped, so if that prototype still exists, maybe someone else could pick up where that left off.......


----------



## The Old Man

djnick66 said:


> Actually I have built a lot of vac kits of all types (including a big 1/72 vac destroyer from Combat Models (they make Lunar look like Tamiya).


Yeahbbut....
Did you ever try their UFO? That one about drove me nutz. I had to trade off their stand with a cylinder of similar size and paint the whole darned thing with a good silver paint.


----------



## g_xii

djnick66 said:


> Like how could you fit the Space Pod and Chariot inside the lower level of the Jupiter 2 in the first place. Plus fuel tanks, engines, living quarters, galley, robot dock, etc. You couldnt fit all that stuff in a big size storage shed let alone a relatively small flying saucer. Its not like there is a lot of usable room in a saucer that comes to a point around the edge.


Well, to be fair, Don *DID* say in at least one episode that he would start to "assemble" the chariot. So, the chariot could be in components that need to be screwed together or something. And someone (I can't remember who!) actually DID fit a Space Pod in a Polar Lights J2 that could drop down out of the bottom. There were pictures of it in his "on the bench" section at www.culttvman.com .

But, bottom line, in the Irwin Allen universe, things are not always what they seem...!!! And all this was done just too long ago to complain much about it today.

Just my 2 cents (worth less than 1 cent when calculating in recession currency values!)

--Henry


----------



## Y3a

kit-junkie said:


> I was just curious. A four foot disk is pretty substantial. What are some of the "stoppers" in the process? I'm curious why it is so difficult to build.



For starters the hull is ONE PIECE, and only has a hole where the Fusion core goes. you have to cut out every hole you want to use. Bubble, gear legs, 3 roof hatches etc. The Hero never showed it's lower level window, just the crash doors. You have to build everything inside, like the gear well walls, the sliders for the pad doors etc. The weight suggests METAL gear legs, so you have to get those made. You end up building a ship in a bottle. You make and test your cockpit, and window. Set up the sliders for the roof hatches, and cut and install the gear well sides. You have to build your bubble innards and the mechanics that spin and light it. Same goes for the fusion core...AFTER you cut 64 holes and make 32 fins, and 64 opaque panels . The mechanics to raise and lower the gear, slide the footpad doors goes next. Painting and such. To support it by wires you'll need to add attachment points and drill out the holes and insert metal tube to protect the hull from damage. The footpads and hydraulic rams also have to be fabricated. You need to devise a fool proof method to work the gear.

Sound like fun? :freak:


----------



## Y3a

It'll be accurate but:

stretched to fit
a slightly modified and scaled interior

"I would bet my bottom dollar that you would put it there with more detail then was originally there."

NOPE. I want it JUST like the Hero. Nothing extra. No "BS".


----------



## g_xii

Dar said:


> Now as for the scrim and cockpit that you would like for your version. If you want to get very "technical and accurate" there should be minimal to no detail to the cockpit instruments since we never saw them. Right? But I would bet my bottom dollar that you would put it there with more detail then was originally there.


Me thinks you would lose that dollar, thar, son!


----------



## Y3a

Henry,

Dar hasn't been here but 47 posts... He don't know me vewy well do he??


----------



## Dar

Y3a said:


> Henry,
> 
> Dar hasn't been here but 47 posts... He don't know me vewy well do he??


Actually I posted here years ago forgot my password and name and became a lurker for a couple years. So I actually have read alot of posts here. :wave: I must admit though I rarely post here even now. Few times a week at most. 

So you would make it exactly like the studio model then? Is that what your four footer is shaping up to be?

I still think it would be nice to have the option of both with a new kit. I would buy TEN of those kits if they were ever made.


----------



## toyroy

Most important to me is getting the hull profile right. Especially, the lower hull. Y3a's lower hull, cast from a mold of the original, is slightly shallower than Ron Gross's profile.


----------



## Y3a

I want the ship I saw land in the Derelict when I was in 4th grade. As I grew older, and was following the Gemini and Apollo missions and becoming a science geek, I realized what BS Lost in Space Was. Even in the second episode Dr. Maureen Robinson was concerned that the "Heat from the comet..." . I did watch the shows when they were in space, mostly to watch the little Gemini 12/Jupiter 2 model floating by. I found myself making cardboard models with Glow in the dark bits spinning in a crude fusion core. It had landing gear and a glow in the dark cockpit and bubble and was painted with 4-5 coats of Testors 15 cent bottles of "Silver" I got the Cyclops and Chariot model for Christmas in '65(?) 

Ever since I was a kid, the Jupiter 2 was my "holy Grail" and finding one with the most correct shape was very important. When Planet Hollywood started, they wanted SPFX models hung up in the resturaunts. The Hero Jupiter 2 was restored and prepped for making molds of it. I heard (can't verify) that permision was given to various folks to get copies of pulls of the original casting from the original molds. Anyway, after about 13 Planet Hollywoods, they went out of business and the folks still get to finish making and selling copies of the SPFX hull. I found one on EBAY back when I had too much money. Snagged it. Since the "former fiance' " moved out  I'm winding back into that project. I took a few years to think through an easy 'foolproof' landing gear system. With some tax return, I'm having several sets of landing gear legs made in aircraft aluminum. While I don't know exactly what form of mechanical winch system was used in the Hero, There is enough left to assume what direction the pull was coming from, and to see what components were inside, like the 2 motorcycle batteries, 5 pullys, 2 different styles of gear well sides and a motor to spin the fusion core and bubble. They were powered off the same shaft. 

My Jupiter 2 is being built as a mechanically similar model of the original Hero. I will control the landing gear by radio control. This also simplifies the wire attachments for the flying wires. I will use a Jackshaft system for the gear because it will hold it's position without power. Painted like the origional. Same style of crude figures. Same crude control panel. No see through portholes, no door AT ALL!. I'm also removing the space pod lines applied for the copies, and putting back the chariot ramp. The speed of the fusion core/bubble and Jackshaft and the brightness of the on-board lights can be changed depending on whether you want to do High speed photography or video. The model will be photographed from about 25 feet away so little stuff just can 't be seen.


----------



## g_xii

Y3a said:


> Henry,
> 
> Dar hasn't been here but 47 posts... He don't know me vewy well do he??


Nope. Nobody knows the MIND OF MARK!

I, however, DID know he would LOSE HIS MONEY!!!!

Guys -- you should see his "crew" in the two footer! When I first saw them, I thought they'd been crafted by a 4 year old. THEN he showed me photos of the actual "figures" that were standing in the hero model. 

I have to say .... what he did was SPOT ON, and he's right -- from 10 feet away, you CAN'T tell, either!!!

The boy is a genius... except he has a bit of that "superiority complex" a lot of MAC users have... the ones that always have to justify the money they spend on their computers or does it have something to do with their ... well ... appendage size???? I don't know.... 

--Henry


----------



## g_xii

Y3a said:


> ... I found myself making cardboard models with Glow in the dark bits spinning in a crude fusion core. It had landing gear and a glow in the dark cockpit and bubble and was painted with 4-5 coats of Testors 15 cent bottles of "Silver" ....


HA! I did a LOT of the same stuff!!! With me, though, it was PAPER and DISPOSABLE PLASTIC PLATES! I remember always looking at the disposable plastic plates at resturantes and such that would give me a larger UPPER hull, and using paper for the LOWER hull. And my mothers embarrasment when I would ask for a few of the plates to take home with me, saying I did not care if they were dirty or not... even to the point of eyeing the trashcans on the way out the door if they would not give me any. Mother was horrified.

And I have fond memories of always hitting the gumball machines in the grocery stores and drug stores, forever in search of the perfect BUBBLE!

And... my fusion cores were made from clear cup lids (like from McDonalds).

My father said I used to drive him crazy with all the paper and plastic plates I had around the house!

--Henry


----------



## Dar

^^^^^^:lol::lol: Thats a good story. I will bet we all taped a couple paper plates together at one point. My borther and I would draw the doors and windows on our plates. Never went to the degreee you did. Of course we always built ours during the summer months when the show was being reran. I used to love it when tv would change after the school year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

I got to use my moms 8mm kodak 3 lens movie camera. A bunch of us did a Sci-fi movie one summer. Alien w/pointed ears, shuttlecraft like space ship, interior model built for "Modified GI Joe's" Outdoor realtime crash with model on fishing line tied between two trees. Friends younger brother played alien as he staggered away from wrecked ship. Had space battle where I had to use a needle and DRAW the raygun strikes on the frames of the film after it was processed!!! Real ILM Stuff here! LOL


----------



## toyroy

I remember a couple early tries at scratchbuilt J2's, one made from used aluminum pie plates...

Since we all presumably understand that ordinary conic sections can be easily made from flat sheet, I don't get the clamor for an injection-molded replica of the interior/exterior set, or the mock-up. 

And, personally, I'd use something other than aluminum for the gear legs of that heavy four-footer. Especially if you're going to replicate those Allen-esque "lightening" holes.


----------



## Y3a

3/16" or thereabouts will be no problem for a water cutter system. The parts will be drilled, tapped for small screws and assembled. I'm having as many sets as they can fit on a 4 by 8 sheet of Aircraft grade aluminum. After all we understand why they shaped the parts like that...to make it look like the way I decided to actually MAKE the parts. They used folded tin, with some soldering.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> ...They used folded tin, with some soldering.


Did the original hero landing gear ever have to support the entire model's weight? In any event, I hope your gear works out.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> ...the (four-footer) hull is ONE PIECE, and only has a hole where the Fusion core goes...


I've read several requests that a new J2 kit not separate the upper hull, as on the PL version. I think that's ironic- since both the hero _and_ the interior/exterior set opened right along that very seamline: the hero, for access to its inner workings; and the set (starting in the third season,) as a camera platform.

Having said that, I have no objection to a new kit with a one-piece upper hull. In fact, I cemented _my own_ PL upper hull together. 

And, I understand Y3a's desire not to undermine the strength or appearance of his model.


----------



## toyroy

Dar,
I think your idea of both decks built to the same scale is interesting. Has anyone done that, starting with a PL kit?


----------



## Y3a

I don't know when the top was cut off the Jupiter 2. Seems to be something they did for City Beneath the Sea. 

I don't know if the model supported itself without power, but WITH power is seems to pick itself off the sand pretty good.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> ...I don't know if the model supported itself without power, but WITH power is seems to pick itself off the sand pretty good.


The Jupiter 2 was cool anytime, but never so much as when it took off, or landed. Even in _crash_ landings, it was always graceful!


----------



## toyroy

I would suggest two Moebius kits. One would be larger than the Polar Lights version, with correct hero hull shape, and complete, movable landing gear. Personally, I'd have a sliding upper hull hatch, and upper deck interior best-fit scaled for a 60' diameter ship, as with the PL. Include an optional scrim interior(how much extra would THAT cost?)

Such a 60' model would be 30" in 1/24; 22.5" in 1/32; and 15" in 1/48.

The second model would be a launch site kit, with a ship dia. up to the 12" size of the PL J2. It would include the launch pad, and three tracked gantry towers. The ship could be the Gemini 12 version.

If anyone is really interested in a straight-sided hull model, I'd be happy to show them how to make one from flat sheet. It's _very_ easy.


----------



## JPhil123

toyroy said:


> I would suggest two Moebius kits. One would be larger than the Polar Lights version, with correct hero hull shape, and complete, movable landing gear. Personally, I'd have a sliding upper hull hatch, and upper deck interior best-fit scaled for a 60' diameter ship, as with the PL. Include an optional scrim interior(how much extra would THAT cost?)
> 
> Such a 60' model would be 30" in 1/24; 22.5" in 1/32; and 15" in 1/48.
> 
> The second model would be a launch site kit, with a ship dia. up to the 12" size of the PL J2. It would include the launch pad, and three tracked gantry towers. The ship could be the Gemini 12 version.
> 
> If anyone is really interested in a straight-sided hull model, I'd be happy to show them how to make one from flat sheet. It's _very_ easy.


Hello...

Yes, I agree. A Jupiter 2 and a Gemini XII would be fantastic. It is probably not realistic to expect a Gemini. I'd be happy with a reasonable sized and priced new Jupiter 2. Since we are only talking here, is anyone interested in seeing the F12 Fuel Barge as a kit, along with a mini-Jupiter/Gemini?

Jim


----------



## darkwanderer

toyroy said:


> Such a 60' model would be 30" in 1/24.


It'd go great with the soon to be released Chariot and Pod.


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> If anyone is really interested in a straight-sided hull model, I'd be happy to show them how to make one from flat sheet. It's _very_ easy.


Brang it on! :thumbsup:

What I want to do is to use the PL 12" lower hull and build a flat sided upper hull to approximate the full scale version with legs (no interior).


----------



## g_xii

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Brang it on! :thumbsup:
> 
> What I want to do is to use the PL 12" lower hull and build a flat sided upper hull to approximate the full scale version with legs (no interior).


HA! Great idea! Me too!!!!!

--Henry


----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Brang it on! :thumbsup:
> 
> What I want to do is to use the PL 12" lower hull and build a flat sided upper hull to approximate the full scale version with legs (no interior).


...I'm going to do just the opposite- use the PL upper hull(which has its lower edge cut back, per Ron Gross's suggestion,) and a scratch-built lower hull(made from authentic Tommy's burger box stock!)

I'll put together some graphics to illustrate the method, and post them here.


----------



## toyroy

This diagram should give you the idea. X is the radius of the cone base. In the case of the PL Jupiter 2, X is 6"(half of the 12" diameter.) 

A is the angle(in degrees,) with respect to the cone base. 

Length R, and angle B, are calculated from the equations on the diagram. 
They are the actual sizes used to cut the flat sheet.












I laid out my simple model on my computer. I used Ron Gross's lower hull angles and radii(adjusted to taste.) I had to play around with the upper hull, to best approximate the shape of the hero.

After I had built the model, I ran across a studio drawing of the interior/exterior set- and the angles were pretty darn close. Don't know about the full-size mock-up, though. As I look at my model, it reminds me of the ship's depiction on the Lost in Space lunchbox... 












You'll see, on the left, the edges of the structural support walls. I put the supports where the hull changes angles. I didn't want anything poking through the single-ply skin, causing that tissue-on-framework look of a model airplane.

You'll also see the double thickness "deck", at the ship's beltline. I built both upper and lower hulls on their own bases.














And, it's _STILL_ unfinished! Yep, the landing gear(a separate add-on; kind of a trivet design,) is in primer gray. I do have a proper-sized scrim, and some modified Hot Wheels pilot seats made up. The viewport glass will be cut from the clear plastic of a Hot Wheels blister card. The dome is a marble.


----------



## Y3a

You've been ....."working" ....... on this one a long time! LOL Kinda like ME and that dam 4 footer.

This is the BEST "cardboard" model I've ever seen. The chrome makes it. I was gonna make some snide comment about "What, No Fusion Core fins..???" But You've already WON the contest with your basic model and with gear, so I think Ya got a really neat model. Perhaps a little crash site dio? Take it to the desert and time-lapse a few minutes to get the stars reflecting off the Jupiter while you had the rest of the sky in the background.


----------



## toyroy

Thanks, for the gracious compliments. Did the mock-up have fusion core fins?

I recently recieved a digital camera. Unfortunately, the person who got it for me didn't know I'd have to get a new computer, to use it. But, that goes for just about any camera I would be interested in having, so, maybe it's time for a new rig...(?)


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> After I had built the model, I ran across a studio drawing of the interior/exterior set- and the angles were pretty darn close. Don't know about the full-size mock-up, though. As I look at my model, it reminds me of the ship's depiction on the Lost in Space lunchbox...


Wow! That DOES look very close to the angles used for the exterior mock-up!

Thanks! :thumbsup:

BTW: The full size exterior mock up with legs had a fusion core that was simplified--no fins and not enough squares.


----------



## toyroy

You're welcome. Your top photo shows the mock-up with that tissue-on-balsa airplane model look I spoke of. Not visible, in the first season photo. Also, the milk-white dome in that first pic looks like it came from a gas station sign; what happened to the clear dome?

Too bad the "Space Garage of the 25th Century" didn't fly. Was it a "Get Smart" spin-off?


----------



## starseeker

Did this drawing about 20 years ago. It's supposed to show the differences between all the Jupiter 2s: the Gemini 12, the Jupiter 2 miniature, and the full scale (FS) Jupiter 2. On the other side, it shows interiors: the pilot version with the two level floor, the first season version with the low ceiling and the latter version, with much higher floor, walls, etc. The control panels have different angles between the pilot and 1st season versions, based on a blueprint of the pilot's upper deck cross-section and a blueprint cross section of of the 2nd seasons center unit.
Modeling the G12 from a J2 involves new much larger windows for the upper deck, shallower sides for the bottom, and a much larger tracking light unit on the bottom.


----------



## StarshipClass

Great diagram! Nice to see the lower floor very apparent there.


----------



## toyroy

starseeker said:


> ...Modeling the G12 from a J2 involves new much larger windows for the upper deck, shallower sides for the bottom, and a much larger tracking light unit on the bottom.


Thanks much, also, for the Seaview drawings!

As to the G12 viewport, I don't think it's all that much larger than that of the Jupiter 2. Mainly, the bottom of the G12 viewport is a bit lower than that of the J2. The viewport sides are about 45 degrees apart, with respect to the ship's vertical centerline, on both ships.


----------



## starseeker

Aarugh, I mislabeled those this am when I wrote in the legends. The smaller viewport belongs to the full size mockup. The difference between the Jupiter 2s viewport is that the Gemini 12s goes right up to the intersection of the hull with the roof and is quite a bit deeper down the hull as well. The viewport on the G12 is divided into thirds and the window frames are flush with outer hull. On the J2, the window frames are recessed well into the profile. They both maintain the same 1/8 section in width. 
Let me just go fix that label.
In the meantime, below are the G12 and J2, just to illustrate the window differences. There is a difference in diameter of the 2 ships in these drawings. I don't know why there is. It's been 20 years, so I'd have to go through the portfolio and find what that difference in diameters is about. I do know that the 1st season J2 upper deck wouldn't fit inside the G12s upper hull. The added elevator and/or ladder or maybe even the back wall would protrude from the back of the upper hull. So when I made my model, I scaled the plan to include the entire upper deck.
[Edit] Been thru the portfolio and all the drawings of the J2 that involve an interior have the same smaller diameter as the 2nd attachment below. The G12 and J2 miniatures appear to have been of a diameter slightly larger than the interior set could be reconciled into. In order to fit the control panels, hatches, and viewports as they appeared from the inside into the J2 (and the 1/24 scale model I was building of it) I had to narrow the diameter, but just enough that the 1st season upper deck would still fit into it. So it's the miniatures that is represented in the post above and the G12 attach below, and the idealized model of the J2 in the second attach. Oddly, the drawings of the miniatures, which are from a blueprint of the changes to the miniatures, don't match the shape of the on screen-miniatures that I enlarged from various photos nearly as well as my idealized version does.


----------



## Admiral Nelson

Unless it looked like the hero they used in the landings or takeoffs, I wouldn't touch it. The full size mockup is ugly as hell.


----------



## toyroy

From this picture, it looks to me like the bottom of the mock-up's viewport was _higher_ than on the interior/exterior set: 










I think this shot is one of the best uses of the mock-up. But, I wonder _why_ they used it, instead of the regular set- 
as in the unaired pilot, and all later crash site episodes?


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> From this picture, it looks to me like the bottom of the mock-up's viewport was _higher_ than on the interior/exterior set:


You may be right! Has someone figured that out yet?



> I think this shot is one of the best uses of the mock-up.


I agree! 



> I wonder *why* they used it, instead of the regular set-
> as in the unaired pilot, and all later crash site episodes?


It was necessary for story continuity. Contrary to popular belief, the LIS production folks did care about a consistent look to the show--it was just a matter of degree as to what they thought they could get away with on one viewing vs. what obsessive fans would notice decades later after watching the episodes over and over.

In the effort to incorporate elements from the original pilot which had some expensive footage, they used the full size exterior mock up for the initial crash scenes because there was no footage of the Robinson family immediately after the crash. In the pilot, "as you recall," they went from the scene of the large miniature crashing somewhere beyond the rocks to weeks later after they'd settled in and Dr. Robinson was making an entry into his diary. 

This allowed them to put in a lot of other excitement in the series' episodes leading to the use of other stock footage from the pilot and expanding the story lines. 

Presumably, the standard set with the J2 sitting on the support ring represented the crash area after they'd cleaned it up and made a home of the new planet. 

Personally, I wish they'd just used the exterior mock up crash set and dumped the GXII pilot footage completely.


----------



## toyroy

starseeker said:


> ...The G12 and J2 miniatures appear to have been of a diameter slightly larger than the interior set could be reconciled into...Oddly, the drawings of the miniatures, which are from a blueprint of the changes to the miniatures, don't match the shape of the on screen-miniatures that I enlarged from various photos nearly as well as my idealized version does.


Delighted to hear that you built a Jupiter 2 that works for you. I, likewise, need a workable reconciliation between the hulls of certain special effects miniatures. Especially those of the G12, and the J2 hero. Those had the lowest-profile lower hulls, which, in my view, were the best-looking.

I also want a workable reconciliation between my chosen hull profile, and the upper deck interior. I like the approach of matching the hatch heights to the Robinson's, as described by Ron Gross on CultTVMan's site. If you read that, you'll note that certain Polar Lights features, such as the freezing tubes, are actually _under_ scale. 

I think it _may_ be possible to go further, and come up with both an upper and lower interior, in the _same_ scale, to fit the hero hull- _with_ landing gear. Doing so, without making the flight deck look like an amphitheater, is the challenge.


----------



## toyroy

Some tips for making conic sections from sheet:

-Use a beam compass w/ a cutter tip. Also, drill a small pivot dimpel in some flat brass, and stick that on your cardstock circle center w/ some double-sticky tape.

-To balance the stresses in the sheet when forming it into a cone, and give the best final cone shape, I'll cut the flattened cone sheet in half. To illustrate, say angle B is 8.25 degrees. Therefore, the cone sheet is 360-8.25=351.75 degrees. I'd mark it, and cut it, at 351.75/2~175.9 degrees. I think you'll find this is essential, for shallow cones.

I'll be happy to answer questions about this building technique. Please post them in this thread.


----------



## actias

Interesting concept for building shallow cones. Any illustrative pics or drawings?


----------



## Y3a

Great Stuff Toy!


----------



## StarshipClass

> Personally, I wish they'd just used the exterior mock up crash set and dumped the GXII pilot footage completely.


One other thing:

This is the one time I'd rather have seen the miniatures be made to look like the full sized sets. The rib detailing on the full scale mock-up with legs is really cool.


----------



## djnick66

Here is an odd Jupiter 2 question... Was the circular platform in "The Android Machine" the fusion core from the full size mock up turned upside down and used as a stage? Looks like it... and no fins.


----------



## JPhil123

PerfesserCoffee said:


> One other thing:
> 
> This is the one time I'd rather have seen the miniatures be made to look like the full sized sets. The rib detailing on the full scale mock-up with legs is really cool.


Hello,
Its rather interesting to note that perhaps our posts showing interest in different styles and shapes of the Jupiter 2/Gemini XII may be an indication that there could possibly be some justification for Moebius to consider releasing, at some point, three Jupiter 2 styles if he plans any at all: a filming set version with the straight hulls, the Gemini XII launch version, and the standard Jupiter 2. I know that even though I have Jupiter 2/Gemini XII models already, I'd buy three new ones - provided they were not, say, too large and too high priced. I guess I might be in the minority, but I hope that if a Jupiter 2 model of any kind is done, it is not a super scale model.

Jim


----------



## djnick66

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> I guess I might be in the minority, but I hope that if a Jupiter 2 model of any kind is done, it is not a super scale model.
> 
> Jim


I would like the super scale model myself.... But to your other thoughs... once someone came out with a decent Jupiter 2 of one type or another, if ANY thought at all were put into the design of that first kit, it would be fairly easy to offer new versions of the kit with just a different body shell or minor changes to the kit contents. Like they could sell an "exterior only" model or one with a full interior. Or a kit based on the mock up or filming model. Most of the kit wouldn't need to differer much. Its not like you need to redesign the wheel for each kit. Maybe offer some as a limited edition, mail order special or something. Dragon does this with their armor kits. They sell the mainstream kits over the counter as Dragon products, but sell oddball variants mail order under the name Cyberhobby...


----------



## Seaview

djnick66 said:


> Here is an odd Jupiter 2 question... Was the circular platform in "The Android Machine" the fusion core from the full size mock up turned upside down and used as a stage? Looks like it... and no fins.


 
Yes, and it was also used as the ring around the rim of the gigantic spider monster's pit within The Keeper's ship, as well as the platform for Mr. Zalto's space missile in season 2's "Rocket To Earth".
WOW! I'm finally able to put all of this useless information to good use!!


----------



## toyroy

actias said:


> Interesting concept for building shallow cones. Any illustrative pics or drawings?


Better views of the top, and lower hull. Obviously, I had paint and finish problems. Now I know to use filler primer(NO sealers, or lacquer,) prior to paint.

The interior shot is of another J2 model, but shows the ring wall support structure. Also, the joins on opposite sides of each conic section.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> Great Stuff Toy!


Thank you!


----------



## StarshipClass

Great work, ToyRoy!

I need to get another large for sale sign for the plastic to use for the project.


----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...I need to get another large for sale sign for the plastic to use for the project.


Interesting material choice! Hope you'll keep us informed of your J2's progress...


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> Interesting material choice! Hope you'll keep us informed of your J2's progress...


It's just a nice thickness of sheet styrene. I've recently gotten an old sign from work that I've been using for various projects--hard to beat.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

You can also go to a plastics shop and buy white styrene in larger sheets. I used to have a friend who worked in a plastic shop and he cut me two giant rings for the inner lip of my Lunar Jupiter 2 model off a huge sheet. Signs are good for the thin stuff and you can easily sand off the printing if it bothers you. For thicker sheets in big sizes try a plastic shop.


----------



## toyroy

I don't have any pics of my viewport before I cut the outer support ring behind it, but you'll run across this situation. You may want to keep the wall, and simply put a scrim of some sort on it. There will be some room left, for cockpit detailing.

If you do cut the support wall behind the viewport, I'd suggest reinforcing the upper viewport sill. I used a piece of coat hanger wire, bent to the curve of the upper sill, and then bent down 90 degrees just outside each viewport side, and again where the wire meets the deck. It doesn't touch the hull, except behind the upper sill. The viewport sides, and the radial walls behind them, hide the wire's extensions to the deck.

You'll notice, in the photo of my model, that I left the inner support wall(the one that holds the marble dome,) in one piece. I don't see any way of removing any of this wall, given the need to support the single-ply hull. I figure on putting a scrim in between it and the cockpit, but it may also be possible to diguise its lower portion as the astrogator, and make its upper portion of clear plastic.


----------



## djnick66

toyroy said:


> You'll notice, in the photo of my model, that I left the inner support wall(the one that holds the marble dome,) in one piece. I don't see any way of removing any of this wall, given the need to support the single-ply hull. I figure on putting a scrim in between it and the cockpit, but it may also be possible to diguise its lower portion as the astrogator, and make its upper portion of clear plastic.


Well originally the Astrogator rose up out of the floor during flight and the dome on the Astrogator was inside the dome on the top of the saucer. Shots of the Astrogator going up and down are in one or both pilot episodes.


----------



## toyroy

djnick66 said:


> Well originally the Astrogator rose up out of the floor during flight and the dome on the Astrogator was inside the dome on the top of the saucer. Shots of the Astrogator going up and down are in one or both pilot episodes.


True. There are other wierd things in the pilots that don't carry forward. Like the alcove(I call it the gun lobby) where Smith grabs the hand laser to open Major West's freezing tube. It's similar to the area normally around the porthole, on the other side of the flight deck.


----------



## toyroy

Back to the conic section J2: there is a way to entirely dispense with the support walls, so that a full interior can be built. I'll describe it now, for the sake of completeness, but I regard it as an advanced method. 

I discovered it while building an upper hull using additional layers to get a correct, hero-shaped compound curvature. The result was a hard shell. I haven't tried this on a straight-sided upper hull, but I do anticipate doing so on lower hulls, where I intend to include retracting landing gear. Here are my suggestions, based on what I've done:

-To hardshell a straight-sided hull, build it as previously described. When cutting the regular hull pieces, cut out an additional set. The second set should be the same as the first, except the outer radius(of the flattened cone) should be 1/16" smaller, and the inner radius 1/16" larger. The reduced size pieces will go _inside_ the assembled hull, and clear the support walls, and the base.

-You'll need to forego the usual splicing of the hull joints. Pre-curve the outer hull pieces, glue _only_ on the edge, and only _one_ of the hull section's two seams. Wait for it to fully set, carefully bend it around and glue the other edge, and hold it with clamps until set. If you're careful, the seams should hold as the hull is assembled to the support structure. The inner hull pieces should also be pre-assembled, and the normal splices(placed _inside_ their seams!) can be made. 

-After the glue is set on the assembled hull, carefully cut away the base inside the outer support wall. Now, glue the inner piece, to the corresponding outer hull piece. DON'T use white glue; the wetting action will distort the hull. Instead, use a spray, like Elmer's Craft Bond. Spray the inner piece liberally, quickly line it up, and stick it to the corresponding outer hull piece. Make sure it is stuck all around, but don't press too hard. After that has fully set, cut the other part of the base away, and install the other inside piece likewise. Once that is fully set, you'll have a hardshell hull, and the support walls can then be cut off flush w/ the inside of the hull.


----------



## fernieo

Back to the original topic, Here's what I'd like to see in a new J2 model:
Size:Between 14-18 inches, any bigger and it would have to be molded in sections and I don't think anyone wants to deal w/ that.
No stupid lift off upper lid,that almost completely ruins the contour of the PL kit.
No LOWER DECK!!! It's pointless,the only way to see the lower deck is by taking apart the model. Instead of a lower deck I'd rather have better, more detailed landing gear,gear wells and a better fusion core w/ fins. With no lower deck,there's room for electronics,batteries etc.
A nicely detailed upper deck would be best, but I'd settle for the FX interior as long as we get nice seats and a detailed control panel section.
The hull shape should match the 4 footer and I'd like to see the lower hull slip into the upper hull maintaining a sharp edge.( like the Trendmasters toy and Johnny Lightning J2)
Retractable landing gear would be nice too.
Hopefully in a year or so We will see something like this:









:thumbsup:

(BTW that's the never released Custom Replicas 18" J2,that was originally going to be sold by Icon's Replicas before they went out of business)


----------



## bert model maker

Now THIS would be nice !


----------



## Captain Han Solo

fernieo said:


> Back to the original topic, Here's what I'd like to see in a new J2 model:
> Size:Between 14-18 inches, any bigger and it would have to be molded in sections and I don't think anyone wants to deal w/ that.
> No stupid lift off upper lid,that almost completely ruins the contour of the PL kit.
> No LOWER DECK!!! It's pointless,the only way to see the lower deck is by taking apart the model. Instead of a lower deck I'd rather have better, more detailed landing gear,gear wells and a better fusion core w/ fins. With no lower deck,there's room for electronics,batteries etc.
> A nicely detailed upper deck would be best, but I'd settle for the FX interior as long as we get nice seats and a detailed control panel section.
> The hull shape should match the 4 footer and I'd like to see the lower hull slip into the upper hull maintaining a sharp edge.( like the Trendmasters toy and Johnny Lightning J2)
> Retractable landing gear would be nice too.
> Hopefully in a year or so We will see something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> (BTW that's the never released Custom Replicas 18" J2,that was originally going to be sold by Icon's Replicas before they went out of business)


 



Man Thats cool looking!!

Hey Frank, Check it out!!

BP


----------



## Seaview

That is too cool for words, but I'd really insist on a well detailed upper deck layout, NOT a sfx scrim. 
This was one of the main reasons I never ordered the SciFi Metropolis kit; for that size, there's no excuse to not have a detailed flight deck, with figures (possibly standing at attention in the freezing tubes) to boot. :woohoo:


----------



## toyroy

Nice box! Why didn't the Polar Lights box have a recognizable Lost in Space logo?

Scrim vs. full flight deck: give both. How much extra would a scrim add to the price? No flight deck, though- that's lower sales.


----------



## John P

Like I keep saying, having no interior in a kit that large would be ridiculous. No one with any marketing sense would even suggest it.


----------



## StarshipClass

^^Yes! And make it a scale to match the full sized sets going down below the edge of the hull for the top deck flooring to do so.


----------



## Seaview

And a sliding hatch and airlock door, like the Aurora/PL Spindrift. :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_McDonald

for what it's worth, just a flight deck is enough. I really don't care about the galley and bedrooms. The lower half of the ship should be left clear so we can have room for lighting and stardrive accessories.


----------



## Y3a

Making a correct hull and providing the scrim would be accurate. For those of you who want a vague scale interior you go ahead too. I wonder what compromises have to made for the landing gear wells.


----------



## Seaview

With only a flight deck to contend with, there would probably be no compromises whatsoever for landing gear wells. Come to think of it, dimensioned accuratly, there may even be room for a Space Pod bay with a Space Pod itself, although it would conceivably be a very tight fit, indeed.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> Making a correct hull and providing the scrim would be accurate. For those of you who want a vague scale interior you go ahead too. I wonder what compromises have to made for the landing gear wells.


I don't think the gear wells themselves are a problem; however, the shock absorbers _may_ be.


----------



## Y3a

How about THIS:

1st release - a Jupiter 2 crash site scaled to the Chariot & Pod. Jupiter 2 would be the straight sided and have complete interior. Variations would be step-up to freezy tubes, elevating/removable Astrogator and 0, 1 and 2 chair versions with the control panels.

2nd release is SPFX model. Comes with parts to modify straight sided interior to fit SPFX version(ribs). SPFX has moving gear and pad doors and crash windows.


3rd release, different lower level profile (gear still works) pod hangar added and outline to chariot ramp.


----------



## John P

Y3a said:


> Making a correct hull and providing the scrim would be accurate. For those of you who want a vague scale interior you go ahead too. I wonder what compromises have to made for the landing gear wells.


You're the only one who seems to care enough to get emotional over it.


----------



## Y3a

Well, when the possibility of getting a Jupiter 2 model, that was built to be as accurate as you can, becomes a real probability I want to heave my two cents into the mix. Why do it KNOWINGLY WRONG? I think Moebius is thinking about this too. I'd LIKE to see the straight sided Jupiter 2, both as "With Gear" as seen in all the shots where they are seen walking around the landing gear feet. I guess the full size mock up was built for "The Derelict"?? 

"Set Diorama" kit I'm lobbying for would use the flat sided hull as the basis for the camp site. Full upper and lower interior. You remove the lower level hull and legs, and the upper deck and hull sit on top of the "beauty ring" generally applied an episode or two after landing. The lower deck could be the same size and deck height but with correctly scaled details. Tread marks in the sand for the Chariot, and 3 depressions and a little pit for the Pod to park on. Include force field, Doo-Trone-ium Drill, assorted boxes of stuff they just HAD to drag around on the already top-heavy Chariot. 

Oh, JohnP...

Them Jupiter 2 gear wells are different too! The Hero has dissimilar sides, NO Circles on the inside surface. The Mock Up has the circles on the inside of the gear wells, and should be on the straight sided MODEL too.

Perhaps Moebius could get permission to do about 20 "Top Aliens/Beings" Like AP Tucker and ElectroParrot, Keeper, Space Planters, Zumdish, Atheana, bla, bla, bla...Well you get the point.


----------



## djnick66

The big thing is that 99.9% of the people that buy kits aren't into nit picky details about studio miniatures. They want a nice model with a lot of detail for the money. I own a hobby shop and have maybe 2 "serious" modeller customers who are into aftermarket, super detail, correcting stuff, etc. The rest are just the, "I think I will build an F-18 this week" type. So a model company needs to put out a product that makes their biggest audience happy... I can't see a market for multiple mass market kits of the Jupiter kit with minor cosmetic differences. The only way I can see that happening is some sort of mail order specail deal where you can buy a new hull shell to modify the one existing kit.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> ...I'd LIKE to see the straight sided Jupiter 2, both as "With Gear" as seen in all the shots where they are seen walking around the landing gear feet. I guess the full size mock up was built for "The Derelict"??...


Good question! If you watch the episode sans commercials, you're really struck by the differences with the just-landed hero. 



Y3a said:


> ..."Set Diorama" kit I'm lobbying for would use the flat sided hull as the basis for the camp site. Full upper and lower interior. You remove the lower level hull and legs, and the upper deck and hull sit on top of the "beauty ring" generally applied an episode or two after landing. The lower deck could be the same size and deck height but with correctly scaled details. Tread marks in the sand for the Chariot, and 3 depressions and a little pit for the Pod to park on. Include force field, Doo-Trone-ium Drill, assorted boxes of stuff they just HAD to drag around on the already top-heavy Chariot...


If it comes down to hero hull or straight hull, no question in my mind: I want the hero hull! One can make 1/24 scale(or any other scale) straight hulls from sheet, all day long. How about a 1/24 kit of just the interior?

And, you KNOW that the lower hull would be _WAY_ out of proportion, for a lower deck the same scale as the flight deck!




Y3a said:


> ...Perhaps Moebius could get permission to do about 20 "Top Aliens/Beings" Like AP Tucker and ElectroParrot, Keeper, Space Planters, Zumdish, Atheana, bla, bla, bla...Well you get the point.


I was thinking similarly about a diorama from "The Time Merchant".


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> If it comes down to hero hull or straight hull, no question in my mind: I want the hero hull! One can make 1/24 scale(or any other scale) straight hulls from sheet, all day long. How about a 1/24 kit of just the interior?


I agree!

I think the best compromise would be to have the contours of the 4' miniature with the upper deck only (no lower deck) detailed in the scale closest to the full size set appearance with detailed landing gear and wells.

At 1/24th scale that would be about 24 inches, right? Not a bad size at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think the best compromise would be to have the contours of the 4' miniature with the upper deck only detailed in the scale closest to the full size set appearance.
> 
> At 1/24th scale that would be about 24 inches, right? Not a bad size at all. :thumbsup:


The hero(four footer) would be 30"; the straight hull 24". Of course, either one could be cut in half, or quarter, to fit the edge of a crashsite diorama.


----------



## JohnGuard

i'm not knocking anyone but.................

i'm amazed how serious and detailed you are about the J2!

i mean the "science" behind the different versions of the J2.

may i inquire what other things in your life are you so detail oriented about?


----------



## toyroy

JohnGuard said:


> i'm amazed how serious and detailed you are about the J2!...


Sounds like you've never read the threads about the "Star Trek" Enterprise!


----------



## John P

This thread is makin us anal trekkies look blasé!

I've never once heard someone ask that an Enterprise kit NOT have a detailed hangar deck, because we know the studio model didn't have one, and the forced-perspective hangar deck miniature set would never fit in the model. So everybody who wants a hangar deck (and that's everyone) is  KNOWINGLY WROOOOOOOONG!!!!!!  

And of course the 134" Enterprise model was only detailed on the right side, with the left side being covered by exposed wiring. So anyone who builds the ship with both sides detailed is  KNOWINGLY WROOOOOOOONG!!!!!!  

*Here's the thing: we're building models of the SPACESHIP, not of the filiming minitaure!*

Y3, if you want the 4' hull contour with that silly scrim (that's nowhere to be _seen _in the interior shots), well, hell, you can MAKE the scrim out of a pices of paper! Let the rest of us have a model of the jupiter II _spaceship _ (not the filiming miniature), as if it was real with a detailed interior.

Moebius would have to be NUTS to make a large kit of this thing without an interior. Everybody would feel ripped off.


----------



## Seaview

Seaview said:


> ... I'd really insist on a well detailed upper deck layout, NOT a sfx scrim.
> This was one of the main reasons I never ordered the SciFi Metropolis kit; for that size, there's no excuse to not have a detailed flight deck...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. :dude:
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Seaview

beatlepaul said:


>


 :jest::thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

The Hangar deck from the 3 footer or 11 footer?. Different Dish on the Pilot, Different paint on the TOS E and I can go on. Trekkies are still the most "AR" 

you SHOULD be asking for a model of the flat sided Jupiter 2 for your interior, since none ever existed on that curved sided J2. At what point is 'Accurate" no longer important?


----------



## JohnGuard

remember the joy when Polar Lights announced a J-2 model?
nobody cared about the specifics
we were just happy to get "A MODEL" !!!!!!

how spoiled we get..............


but then again, i'm so greedy for a possible Mobius new improved J2 what do i know??


----------



## StarshipClass

Y3a said:


> . . . [Y]ou SHOULD be asking for a model of the flat sided Jupiter 2 for your interior, since none ever existed on that curved sided J2.


Yes! I am!:thumbsup:

But I wouldn't object to a detailed interior on the others as well if--it just came closer to the scale look of the studio interior.


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> The hero(four footer) would be 30"; the straight hull 24".


Ah! I had my numbers wrong. 

So the studio set was 24 feet across? That would make the PL version 1/24th then if altered to those specifications.

Was the full size mock up with landing gear 24 feet across as well?


----------



## John P

Y3a said:


> The Hangar deck from the 3 footer or 11 footer?.


Neither model had one.



> Different Dish on the Pilot, Different paint on the TOS E and I can go on. Trekkies are still the most "AR"


Considered various detail updates and refits to the "real" ship over its lifetime, just like a real naval vessel. The _shape _of the ship itself never changed.



> you SHOULD be asking for a model of the flat sided Jupiter 2 for your interior, since none ever existed on that curved sided J2.


The flat-sided J2 was hideous-looking compared to the lovely hero model, and itself a _compromise _to the construction materials necessary.



> At what point is 'Accurate" no longer important?


ASK IRWIN ALLEN!!!!!
He didn't care either.
is the crash set "accurate" to the flight model? is the flight model "accurate" to the full size landed-on-its-leg setpiece?


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## starseeker

Actually, a 1/24 interior fits nicely into a 24" Jupiter 2. At 30", the window wells and hatch would be way too deep. This is a terrible quality picture of my 1/24 24" under construction, first light test, early 1990's. I have other photos, somewhere, just can't find any on short notice. Hatches, radar hatches, hatch and porthole covers and crash doors slide, landing gear retracts (all manually, of course).


----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...So the studio set was 24 feet across?...
> Was the full size mock up with landing gear 24 feet across as well?


No, both the interior/exterior set, and full-size mock up were 48' in diameter.


----------



## toyroy

Personally, I like the hulls of both the special effects miniatures, and the straight-sided, full-size versions. But, *I think it would be a waste of tool steel, to make an injection-molded straight-sided hull.* It would be like asking for an injection-molded kit of the _2001:_ obelisk.

The curve-sided hull makes more sense to me, as an injection-molding. However, this option does force questions about reconciling the interior to the hull.


----------



## Y3a

This is a cool interior...




This too......


----------



## djnick66

toyroy said:


> , *I think it would be a waste of tool steel, to make an injection-molded straight-sided hull.* It would be like asking for an injection-molded kit of the _2001:_ obelisk.



BTW its Monolith (an obelisk tapers to a point at the top like Egyptain obelisks). And believe it or not, there was a model of the 2001 Monolith... go figure. A big $99 block of resin...

I agree there... the only reason there was a straight sided version anyway was they were too cheap to build a more complex one. So its not like there was a real flat-sided space ship... just a low budget representation of a real curved ship.

The who issue is really kind of funny since we are talking about something that never existed in the first place as a singular, real item. On screen the "effect" of the Jupiter 2 was cobbled together using various filming models, variuos mock ups, etc. So basically the Jupiter 2 shown orbiting a planet is different from the one flying over its surface and thats different from the Jupiter 2 crashed or landed on said planet... yet its all "the same" Jupiter 2. I think the goal of the model should be to look like the Jupiter 2 as its popularly known and recognized.


----------



## toyroy

djnick66 said:


> BTW its Monolith (an obelisk tapers to a point at the top like Egyptain obelisks)...


Thank you; that was sloppy on my part!  



djnick66 said:


> ...I think the goal of the model should be to look like the Jupiter 2 as its popularly known and recognized.


Interesting way of putting it. Clearly, there are plenty of folks who identify with the straight-sided set, since there were an awful lot of episodes where the in-flight miniatures were nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Y3a

so it's generally accepted that you'd like:

a Jupiter 2 in scale with the Chariot and Pod,

Shaped like the 1st Year HERO with curved sides

Upper deck interior ( I suggest 2 sided deck A.Interior or B.Scrim, choice of level or elevated freezy tubes, devise method to light those bulkhead edges.)

Landing gear- Fully movable components, provide sturdy parts for RC possibilities.

Bubble - With interior choice of Astrogator up or down, with Scrim interior, a reflective circle of tin, bent into a "V" shape is just fine.

Weirdness: 

Door? Hero didn't have one.

Window open or closed? bubble or curved flat glass?

Working crash doors?

Working hatches?

working access ramp?

Buttons next to the door? 


Possible mechanical components to make it look like SPFX model with light bulbs!

What about that fusion core? LED's usually work n groups of 4 (32/4=8) but give you EIGHT lights spinning, but the Hero used 6 actual bulbs spinning in the core.

choice of all main control consoles from first one with single fold out chair leaving a gap to the 2 chair with joy sticks version at the end.

For this model they need to provide a robot with just ONE claw to float in space next to your Jupiter 2 model.

OK, what size box do we want?


fusion core. perhaps provide a chromed part for inside the core to reflect light?


----------



## starseeker

A very cool model would be (because of the size and complexity of the kit) a 1/32 or so crash site diorama. You could have the straight-sided J2 (upper deck, then the square drop-off as seen on tv for the lower deck) , lift off top to reveal the upper deck, lift-off upper deck to reveal an impossible-to-fit-into-any-model lower deck. A couple square feet of campsite with the areoponic garden (by 1997 nobody used hydroponics any more) and force field and sonic washer and a couple of boulders. Man, would this be an outrageously complex kit! But we can dream.


----------



## JPhil123

starseeker said:


> A very cool model would be (because of the size and complexity of the kit) a 1/32 or so crash site diorama. You could have the straight-sided J2 (upper deck, then the square drop-off as seen on tv for the lower deck) , lift off top to reveal the upper deck, lift-off upper deck to reveal an impossible-to-fit-into-any-model lower deck. A couple square feet of campsite with the areoponic garden (by 1997 nobody used hydroponics any more) and force field and sonic washer and a couple of boulders. Man, would this be an outrageously complex kit! But we can dream.


Hi, All...
A crashsite version would be a nice model diorama. I would like to see one issued. Overall I would like to just see a new Jupiter 2 model that is a bit larger and more accurate than, say, the Polar Lights version of the kit. The PL version was not a bad kit, but looking back it would have been (in my opinion) a magnificent kit if it would have had a couple of different features:
- No lower deck (it can't be ever represented in a scale matching the upper deck anyway); I'd rather see the details put into better detailed landing gear and landing gear wells, and a bit more accurate upper deck interior (or maybe have a kit that also comes with the "scrim" interior for those who want to build a "Derelict" style model).
- Larger/wider fusion core, with "fin" details.
- Highly detailed and more accurate upper deck viewport - and this time have a viewport made of better material that does not have the wavy-lensing effect.
- One piece upper hull.

On Jupiter 2s kits I built, I made such changes myself, and I was satisfied with the results.

I guess I would like to see multiple kits issued if the Jupiter 2 is done at all as a new model. I'd like a Jupiter 2 (popular style), a straight-sided version matching the full size set, and a Gemini XII style ship. Who knows? Maybe if a Jupiter 2 is issued and is a big success, Moebius might consider another kit containing multiple Jupiter 2 versions (something like the Ertl models that contained 3-starships).

Jim


----------



## StarshipClass

toyroy said:


> No, both the interior/exterior set, and full-size mock up were 48' in diameter.


Okay! Gotcha! Thanks!:thumbsup:

That will teach me to read and respond in 30 seconds during a brief break from work.:drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass

JPhil123 said:


> - Highly detailed and more accurate upper deck viewport - and this time have a viewport made of better material that does not have the wavy-lensing effect.


Just put the frame in without any window.


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> ...Weirdness:
> 
> Door? Hero didn't have one.
> 
> Window open or closed? bubble or curved flat glass?
> 
> Working crash doors?
> 
> Working hatches?
> 
> working access ramp?
> 
> Buttons next to the door?...


-Main deck hatch: make openable; also airlock.

-Porthole: glass AND closed option.

-Viewport crash doors: sure!(are they inside or outside the glass?)

-Working hatches: why not?(landing gear, and fusion core?)

-Working access ramp: again, why not?(sliding platform below main deck hatch, or chariot garage door?)

-Main deck hatch buttons & clips: absolutely!


----------



## toyroy

starseeker said:


> A very cool model would be (because of the size and complexity of the kit) a 1/32 or so crash site diorama. You could have the straight-sided J2 (upper deck, then the square drop-off as seen on tv for the lower deck) , lift off top to reveal the upper deck, lift-off upper deck to reveal an impossible-to-fit-into-any-model lower deck. A couple square feet of campsite with the areoponic garden (by 1997 nobody used hydroponics any more) and force field and sonic washer and a couple of boulders. Man, would this be an outrageously complex kit! But we can dream.[Underline mine]


Your idea is wonderful; I just wanted to point out that the drop-off you refer to had nothing to do with the lower level. That set was entirely separate.


----------



## toyroy

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Just put the frame in without any window.


I was thinking the same thing, regarding the Seaview! (It's transparent aluminum, that's also non-tactile...)


----------



## JPhil123

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Just put the frame in without any window.


Hi..
Maybe a frame is an even better idea...A view port frame so that builders could insert the clear pieces that probably would come with the kit, or have the option of cutting and inserting their own clear replacement pieces.

Jim


----------



## StarshipClass

BTW: It really isn't my idea: special effects fellows have been leaving out the window "glass" (clear plastic, whatever) from their models for the most part at least since "Star Wars" :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

I may do that with my Seaview. It's either that or cut some flat panels that won't distort the interior.


----------



## toyroy

I bought two of the Polar Lights J2 kits. I'm also planning to buy some as-yet undetermined number of the Moebius chariot kits. I don't care much for the space pod, and have no plans to purchase any kits(however well-done they are.)

As others here have talked about, I may make a planetary LiS diorama, using one of the new chariot models. I might even include the Jupiter 2(or a portion of it.) I don't think I would use a beautiful, 30" hero-styled model in that way, though, unless it was set up only temporarily for photo purposes. I _would buy_ at least one such kit, given an acceptable price, but I suspect I would hang it from the ceiling.


----------



## bert model maker

John P said:


> I may do that with my Seaview. It's either that or cut some flat panels that won't distort the interior.


You will have the clearest view by leaving the glass out BUT, then dust getting inside the model becomes a problem.


----------



## toyroy

model maker said:


> You will have the clearest view by leaving the glass out BUT, then dust getting inside the model becomes a problem.


Maybe someone should make a "bra" for the front of the boat?


----------



## StarshipClass

model maker said:


> You will have the clearest view by leaving the glass out BUT, then dust getting inside the model becomes a problem.


Solution: canned air to spray it out like you do your computer on occasion (I hope!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

I think the single pieces of 'slide glass' fit pertty close.


----------



## tommmy

Yes a 16-18" J2 kit I hope you DO produce a more accurate Jupiter 2 kit with MOVABLE landing gear. PLEASE! I also hope Ron Gross will be involved with the new J2 kit as well in 2009 or 2010. I KNOW if produced it will be the ultimate J2 kit.


----------



## falcondesigns

Its great to have wishes for new products,but you must look at it from a bussiness perspective.Moebius has a licence for a certain amount of time,and will produce products that will make sense from a bussiness point as well as a fan point.Polar Lights gave you a Jupiter II,it was well recieved and can with some modelling skills be made better.IMO Moebius will make new products,not something that has allready been done.alexander


----------



## JPhil123

falcondesigns said:


> Its great to have wishes for new products,but you must look at it from a bussiness perspective.Moebius has a licence for a certain amount of time,and will produce products that will make sense from a bussiness point as well as a fan point.Polar Lights gave you a Jupiter II,it was well recieved and can with some modelling skills be made better.IMO Moebius will make new products,not something that has allready been done.alexander


Hi, All...

You may very well be correct. On the other hand, if past J2 kits (among them the PL kit, and other resin/vacuform versions that were made) are appreciated and evaluated for both their high points and their flaws, a new Jupiter 2 that addresses the flaws and extends the best qualities would of be of interest and sell. I think the success of a new Jupiter 2 model might also depend on the price. For instance, a new kit that is too expensive might discourage interest given the fact that the model has been previously done. 

The fact that we are still discussing the Jupiter 2 leads me to think a new kit would sell. If there is no Jupiter 2 ultimately planned for the reason you gave, I sincerely hope we might see something like a Fuel Barge/with mini-Jupiter 2, a Derelict, and some figures from "Lost In Space".


Regards,
Jim


----------



## toyroy

Is there really a question of whether a Jupiter 2 kit would sell? People were lined-up here to buy a positive-mold vacuform kit, with NO upper deck detail(even at additional cost,) NO provision for pad doors, and incomplete landing gear, for over$340!!!


----------



## spindrift

Frank get that Jupiter 2 out next year!
We are lining up already for it .......!
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

falcondesigns said:


> Its great to have wishes for new products,but you must look at it from a bussiness perspective.Moebius has a licence for a certain amount of time,and will produce products that will make sense from a bussiness point as well as a fan point.Polar Lights gave you a Jupiter II,it was well recieved and can with some modelling skills be made better.IMO Moebius will make new products,not something that has allready been done.alexander


The space pod & chariot have both been "done before " We want a new Jupiter 2 that has better detail, larger size , and features that were not offered on previous kits. The Jupiter 2 begs for detailing, but you need room to do the detailing, so a larger, more accurate kit would be very welcome ! Imagine what frank would do to a jupiter 2 on the scale of the seaview size & details.


----------



## spindrift

I agree the Moebius Jupiter 2 will be as amazing as their Seaview and that is one pretty amazing kit!!
Man the pent up desire for this kit amazes me- look at this topic and how passionate the responses. Many of us are seeing lots of faults and room for great improvement on the Polar Lights kit. That kit was welcomed with open arms when it came out ten years(!) ago but now we see what can be done with great research and great tooling like the Seaview and so much more can be done. I'm sure PL did not have time/resources/budget back then to do a fully detailed accurate kit..which is understandable. Dave maybe you can clue us in to what resources and time went into it but that is my feeling why the kit lacks,,errr...certain quality that we now expect. I still love it but now is the time for something FAR better...and we ARE willing to pay more obviously for this kit!
Gary:wave:


----------



## bert model maker

I Agree ! Having a larger Jupiter 2 means better detailing possibilities And although the removable top makes viewing the upper deck easier, It takes away from the final look with that huge seam around the top. http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Default.aspx?tabid=548


----------



## starseeker

Absolutely! The PL J2 was a J2 all right, but it was the kit Aurora shoulda coulda made. Aurora made a Seaview. Moebius made a Seaview that was a step above. PL made the J2. I'd love to see a J2 from Moebius that is the same step above. And really, is there one person who bought a Seaview or two from them that wouldn't buy a J2 or two from them?


----------



## Seaview

Nope, probably not.


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## toyroy

beatlepaul said:


>


Oh yeah?
JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!​


----------



## bert model maker

toyroy said:


> Oh yeah?
> JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!! JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!...JUPITER 2!!!


what he said !


----------



## Captain Han Solo

_






































































_


----------



## Eric K

The problem with making a Jupiter II is that you will never please everyone. There are at least three different models and, almost everyone has a favorite among those 3. Personally, I liked the Polar Lights J2 as it was a good combination of those three. It had good lines and is definitely the J2 as an amalgamation. I never liked the "straight line" stage version. The Gemini XII was cool, and, the 4 foot model had a harsh edge to the contour of the upper hull. I think Polar lights did a good job of mixing the lines and details of the 4 footer and the Gemini XII. There are quibbles that will be had no matter how anyone tries to make it. And, making it too accurate to one model may not be good enough for anyone to buy it favoring one or both of the other two. It's a toughie......


----------



## toyroy

Alright, who's got the Polar Lights J2 tools? Let's see a repop! :thumbsup:

Then, let's see what MOEBIUS can do!! :woohoo:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Howdy.

Ok Guys here's the Thing, me personally, I want a new Jupiter Two Also.

Having actually *BUILT* Five Lunar kits(two 16" and two 16.5"),The large 24" (see my other post), One Sci-Fi Metropolis 2' Jupiter Two( I actually really liked building that one!!) and Two Polar Lights, I Really LOVE the Jupiter Two myself!!

However, I do believe Frank Knows WE ALL WANT HIM TO DO ONE,but like Falcon Pointed out would it be a big enough seller for Frank to do it.

I would buy one in a heartbeat, as would most of you... But..

Unless Frank gives us some Hope, This thread Is just preaching to the Choir.


----------



## JPhil123

Eric K said:


> The problem with making a Jupiter II is that you will never please everyone. There are at least three different models and, almost everyone has a favorite among those 3. Personally, I liked the Polar Lights J2 as it was a good combination of those three. It had good lines and is definitely the J2 as an amalgamation. I never liked the "straight line" stage version. The Gemini XII was cool, and, the 4 foot model had a harsh edge to the contour of the upper hull. I think Polar lights did a good job of mixing the lines and details of the 4 footer and the Gemini XII. There are quibbles that will be had no matter how anyone tries to make it. And, making it too accurate to one model may not be good enough for anyone to buy it favoring one or both of the other two. It's a toughie......


Hello.

I want a larger accurate Jupiter 2 (one that surpasses the PL version). And, if there is one released, I would also be interested in a multi-kit (similar to the Ertl kits that had three separate mini-models) that contains the Jupiter 2, the Gemini XII and the Full Scale straight edged J2 mockup version. I am especially interested in this if large scale models of these Jupiter 2 variations are not deemed viable to release as separate kits. Maybe a kit containing smaller but well detailed kits could at least be considered to address broad interests that appear to exist.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Y3a

How about 3 Kits? 
Kit 1 - Jupiter 2/Gemini 12 (Hero Style) in scale with Pod & Chariot. Two lower levels, choice of view ports. Gear movable. Sparse interior. Both fusion core options.
Kit 2 - Set version, with campsite and figures.
Kit 3 - Interiors with parts to allow use in either hull.

RC controlled gear might be cool too! Not for beginners either.

I'm just looking for a way for ALL OF US to GET WHAT WE WANT.

This would allow a lighting kit or two. 
After market mechanical fusion core and bubble. 
Figures including Keeper, Robotoid, and Cyclops as big as BIG FRANKIE! 
IF they actually attempt a Cyclops, I hope their is a choice of poses.
Perhaps


----------



## falcondesigns

How about not enough sales worldwide to warrent the expense of producing it,especially in this climate of turmoil of oil!You know,the poduct they make PLASTIC out of.A $60.00 model four years ago would cost $150.00 now to produce.alexander


----------



## toyroy

falcondesigns said:


> How about not enough sales worldwide to warrent the expense of producing it,especially in this climate of turmoil of oil!You know,the poduct they make PLASTIC out of.A $60.00 model four years ago would cost $150.00 now to produce.alexander


Given a choice between a barrel of light sweet crude, and a Moebius Jupiter 2 kit, I'll take the latter...


----------



## toyroy

beatlepaul said:


> ...I want a new Jupiter Two Also...would it be a big enough seller for Frank to do it(?)...


Polar Lights Jupiter 2 kits are going for around $75. Do you think there would be a demand for a less expensive repop?


----------



## toyroy

Again, how come the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 boxes didn't feature the "Lost in Space" logo everyone recognizes?


----------



## toyroy

Y3a said:


> How about 3 (J2/G12) Kits?...I'm just looking for a way for ALL OF US to GET WHAT WE WANT...


I know. Me too. :thumbsup:


Y3a said:


> ...Figures including Keeper, Robotoid, and Cyclops as big as BIG FRANKIE!
> IF they actually attempt a Cyclops, I hope their is a choice of poses...


How about a Cyclops in scale with the new 1/24 chariot?


----------



## spindrift

The LIS logo used on the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 kit was a knock off of the AURORA LIS logo used on their cyclops kits tha were just reissued at the time..think they wanted to stay consistant idenifying them as "classic" LIS kits compared to the new movie stuff also coming out at the same time..
Gary:hat:


----------



## spindrift

NO repop- PLEASE! Get a better kit out there- besides I think Tom Lowe owns all the Polar Lights molds even though Moebius has the IA license...and I doubt Frank would want to repop that kit after all our grumbling about it..no way!
Gary


----------



## toyroy

spindrift said:


> The LIS logo used on the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 kit was a knock off of the AURORA LIS logo used on their cyclops kits tha were just reissued at the time...


OK, then why did Aurora not use the LiS logo, as they did with Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, and Land of the Giants?


----------



## Seaview

Pop art?


----------



## toyroy

Mmm, frosted cherry Pop Arts- so much desiccated doughie disappointment... :drunk:


----------



## John P

model maker said:


> The space pod & chariot have both been "done before "


I really don't think you can consider piles of crappy garage resin as kits that have "been done before." I think we have to narrow the category to mass-market styrene kits that the average hobby-shop-going Joe will know about. So no, they haven't been done before as good plastic model kits that anyone can build.


----------



## John P

Eric K said:


> The problem with making a Jupiter II is that you will never please everyone.


Oh, I think you'll please 99.9% of the nostalic sci fi model-buying folks out there just fine. 2 or 3 people that post _here _will have coronaries if it doesn't exactly match one specific effects model to a degree that even the producer didn't care about, but...


Dang, that dead horse is starting to smell...


----------



## toyroy

John P said:


> I really don't think you can consider piles of crappy garage resin as kits that have "been done before." I think we have to narrow the category to mass-market styrene kits that the average hobby-shop-going Joe will know about. So no, they haven't been done before as good plastic model kits that anyone can build.


I thought Model Maker was referring to the Johnny Lightning diecasts that go pretty well with the Polar Lights Jupiter 2. Anyway, the Moebius Seaview refutes the claim that "Moebius will make new products,not something that has allready been done." (alexander)


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> I really don't think you can consider piles of crappy garage resin as kits that have "been done before." I think we have to narrow the category to mass-market styrene kits that the average hobby-shop-going Joe will know about. So no, they haven't been done before as good plastic model kits that anyone can build.


Amen!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

toyroy said:


> I thought Model Maker was referring to the Johnny Lightning diecasts that go pretty well with the Polar Lights Jupiter 2.
> 
> 
> 
> A misunderstanding; I think he was referring to the first edition, pre-re-tooled Lunar Models kits, which were bears to put together, to politely put it. :drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> toyroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the Moebius Seaview refutes the claim that "Moebius will make new products, not something that has already been done."
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of "refutes", don't you mean "justifies"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bert model maker

Yes, I was speaking of the lunar models space pod & chariot.


----------



## toyroy

toyroy said:


> Anyway, the Moebius Seaview refutes the claim that "Moebius will make new products, not something that has already been done."





Seaview said:


> Instead of "refutes", don't you mean "justifies"?


I was pointing out that Aurora and Polar Lights both issued a Seaview kit, and so did Moebius.


----------



## Davenbeach2

How about instead a new, super-detailed robot, say, in 1/8 scale!!


----------



## John P

1/6 is better!


----------



## SJF

Personally, I wouldn't mind having a 1/1 scale LIS robot. 

But that's just me. 

Sean


----------



## g_xii

John P said:


> 1/6 is better!


Yeah -- YOU just want that so it will fit on that 12" shelf!!!! 

--Henry


----------



## toyroy

Davenbeach2 said:


> How about instead a new, super-detailed robot...


One doesn't have to be _instead_ of the other. A _good_ J2, and a _good_ Robot, should both be strong sellers.


----------



## hal9001

Eighteen would fit on a shelf, twentyfour wouldn't.


"We're too pretty to die" - Capt. Malcomb Reynolds


----------



## toyroy

hal9001 said:


> Eighteen would fit on a shelf, twentyfour wouldn't.


The Moebius Jupiter 2 will be 18", so get shelved accordingly. We also know it will be a two-piece hull, as opposed to the three-piece Polar Lights version, i.e., there will NOT be a removable top.

That leaves _lots_ of stuff unknown. Like, whether the hull shape will be faithful to the hero.


----------



## John P

hal9001 said:


> Eighteen would fit on a shelf, twentyfour wouldn't.
> 
> 
> "We're too pretty to die" - Capt. Malcomb Reynolds



There's no B in Malcolm


----------



## j2man

I thought this thread was closed. Am I mistaken? I would love and 18 " Jupiter.


----------



## Y3a

A 2 or 2.5 foot Jupiter 2 would look GREAT suspended from that vaulted ceiling, or supported by a boom. You guys always want is sitting on something.


----------



## j2man

Sorry, but my wife won't give up sitting on the broom. LOL

I have the Lunar 24. It looks great with the Chariot and Pod. I would like a Moebius version cuz I just think it would beat the crap of the Lunar version. Not to mention all the goodies Voo Doo could come up with to inhance the interior!


----------



## toyroy

j2man said:


> I thought this thread was closed. Am I mistaken? I would love and 18 " Jupiter.


That was the size poll thread.

If we're to take Mr. Mod's word for it, Moebius wants to make an 18 incher. That's fine with me. I just hope it meets my minimum requirements.

I can see how the tooling, packing, and shipping costs for a 24" injection-molded two-piece hull model could be prohibitive. And, although it could be done, I can see the resistance to a segmented-hull kit.

So, someone _else_ will need to make a 24" or larger Jupiter 2, if one is going to be made. Unfortunately, my oven is 17.5" x 25", so I won't be making any large reverse-mold vacuforms, or pressure moldings, but it probably could be done, and for less than $350.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I believe that I said "NOT larger than 18 inches" not that there WOULD BE an 18 inch kit.

To make it clear. Moebius Models production schedule for the next year is pretty full and there is no Jupiter 2 kit in our production schedule at this date.

We are aware of the interest that has been expressed for a new Jupiter 2 kit. We have discussed the possibilities of a new J-2 kit. 
I think that it's safe to say that, if we can produce a new correctly detailed kit in the range of 15-18 inches, and sell it at a reasonable price we'll add it to our product line.

Once we have a kit design finalized and selling price determined I'm sure that we'll be happy to share details with you all. That may be three months from now or six months - it may be longer....It is on our list of things we'd like to do and a project that we'd like to pursue.

Dave


----------



## Seaview

It's on the list; that's good enough for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift

Dave has stated it- there is no way they are going to ignore the Jupiter 2- it's a matter of lining it up. I think, hope it will be 18" in diameter.
What tantalizes me he said maybe they could announce it in 3-6 months. I'm hoping for a New Year's 2009 surprise!!:hat:
Gary


----------



## Dave Metzner

We could also announce it in a year or two! 
We may also determine that it can't be done at the level of detail and a size that you all expect for a price that you'll be willing to pay.
Please don't read my last post as a promise that a new Jupiter 2 kit is in the immediate future.
There are allot of things that can happen in the next year or two and J-2 is only one of them.....

Dave


----------



## Y3a

I'd pay $150 or so for 2 foot Jupiter 2! That Is if it's honest to the Hero's exterior.


----------



## Dave Metzner

The horse appears to be dead you can quit flogging the poor devil now!
Thread Locked


----------

